# copier livres audio -> ipod nano (sans itunes)



## djayhh (9 Janvier 2019)

Je m’en vais sur une randonnée de 6 mois. 
J’emporte avec moi un ipod nano 6th pour écouter des livres audios. 

Sur le long du parcours, je mettrai mes playlists à jour chez une personne qui m’hébergeront.
Je ne suis pas certain d’avoir accès à itunes ou à tout autre logiciel tierce. 

1/ quelle est la manière option pour transférer mp3 sur ipod sans itunes (voire sans logiciel) ? 
2/ existe-t-il dans le cas échéant un logiciel gratuit que je pourrai installer ? 
(le problème si j’utilise itunes est qu’il m’efface mon contenu pour synchroniser le contenu sélectionné sur itunes)
3/ aujourd’hui, mes livres audios (au format mp3) sont dans l’icone « musique » de mon ipod. est-il possible (et comment) de les avoir sans la section « livre audio » ? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

